# The 5x42 DIESEL CORONA has arrived.



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

....wow, FINALLY after years of cigar smokers pleading with C.I./AJ Fernandez, you can get the DIESEL CORONA (5x42) all by it's lonesome for $2.75per. I know if I had an extra 28 bucks I would claim 10 right now before the red "SOLD OUT" stamp gets slapped over the deal. These are not listed as a official size for the DIESEL line and may never appear again.

http://www.cigar.com/DailyDeal/ccCigarDeals.asp


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Man, love the diesels. I have the $$ to spend on cigars but I need to take care of storage first :S


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Finally! Good looking out! The only real debate is how many 10 packs to buy, bwa ha ha!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

They've sold them in an AJ Fernandez corona sampler. I think I have one or two sitting, but it's definitely nice to see them start to offer them as 10 packs. Now, should I bite...


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

gosh said:


> Finally! Good looking out! The only real debate is how many 10 packs to buy, bwa ha ha!


....if you have the green, at LEAST five 10 lots. That is what I would do if it were April, my next buying month. Hell, I could see my myself buying TEN 10 Lots.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

HugSeal said:


> Man, love the diesels. I have the $$ to spend on cigars but I need to take care of storage first :S


.....STORAGE?? 10 LITTLE 5x42's. Keep them in their cello in a plastic bag. I keep most of my sticks I plan to smoke in plastic bags naked, that I plan to smoke first, up to 8 months thus far, and they smoke perfectly. These will be a bit overly moist to begin with. It is the same concept as a metal or glass tubos cigar. Cigar ages on it's own for years at a time and smokes great.

.....No excuses, if you have the loot, make the buy. Or make the buy and let me hold 'em for ya until you have the room. No problemo my friend. :mischief:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

just checked this morning - they are sold out!


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> just checked this morning - they are sold out!


.....I WARNED everyone. hwell:


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i was super excited when i saw this. looks like i am a little late to the party though...


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang it. They are gone. And that is one of the few stix I wanted to buy this year. Oh well.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! Snagged 10 at 6am!


----------



## Herby (Nov 26, 2011)

Doesnt seem to make sense to me that supply is not meeting demand, especially while keeping prices constant. This happens again and again with cigars (Liga Privada) and its not consistent with other markets.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I snagged some of these last night when they first showed up knowing they would sell out for sure. I still have one from the "clown car" sampler that was also a special a few weeks ago-a dozen coronas for $30? Yes please. Now if they could get some more of the 5 Vegas AAA coronas....Sublime....


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

apparently I missed out  not even listed anymore.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Herby said:


> Doesnt seem to make sense to me that supply is not meeting demand, especially while keeping prices constant. This happens again and again with cigars (Liga Privada) and its not consistent with other markets.


It's because the manufacturer is using a consumable good that's highly dependent on many variables - rain, temperature, soil, after-harvest processing... If the leaf isn't ready, we don't get cigars!

In the case of this Diesel, though, I'm guessing they're testing the demand on a vitola that isn't in vogue right now. Most consumers want bigger and badder - 60RG isn't enough for some. I hate to say it but the corona, which is my favorite size, has a slightly limited market.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm sure they'll be back sometime in the near future... I love Diesel and am curious to see what these are like.


----------



## Herby (Nov 26, 2011)

szyzk said:


> It's because the manufacturer is using a consumable good that's highly dependent on many variables - rain, temperature, soil, after-harvest processing... If the leaf isn't ready, we don't get cigars!
> 
> In the case of this Diesel, though, I'm guessing they're testing the demand on a vitola that isn't in vogue right now. Most consumers want bigger and badder - 60RG isn't enough for some. I hate to say it but the corona, which is my favorite size, has a slightly limited market.


You're right, but the fact that its a consumable good that is variable and limited means that price elasticity of demand should be even greater. Logically, with limited supply, seemingly unquenchable demand, the price should be going up, but this doesnt seem to happen with cigars. Prices are relatively constant over years. You can see this trend especially well with the CBID price tracker tool.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Herby said:


> You're right, but the fact that its a consumable good that is variable and limited means that price elasticity of demand should be even greater. Logically, with limited supply, seemingly unquenchable demand, the price should be going up, but this doesnt seem to happen with cigars. Prices are relatively constant over years. You can see this trend especially well with the CBID price tracker tool.


You're only seeing half the picture. The bulk of the industry - cigars that aren't available on CBID - have been steadily rising in price for a long time. You mentioned Liga in your first post - they, for instance, just raised their pricing.

To keep this on track with CBID/CI - the biggest benefit to being one of the largest buyers of cigars is that they source tobacco from all over the place. They don't run into as many variables when working with such vast quantities of product, so there's less fluctuation in price. Additionally, they can force the "Walmart" method of purchasing, ie "We'll buy 10,000 boxes but we'll only pay $20 a box", to keep their prices steady. One last thought: they know exactly what the market will bear for their cigars, so I don't think they tend to move too much or as often.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I snagged 10 last night. Actually snagged 20 by accident and had them roll back 10. I don't trust any sticks anymore till I try them. I dont mind the UHC but I'm not in love and I'm not a big fan of AJ's blends. Only reason why I grabbed these is because of the positive reviews, the vitola, and the fact that I like Diesels the best of any AJ blend I've had.

I love this size. We need more coronas across the board. I'll never buy another stick over 54rg again, that's my limit.


----------



## Demonblade (Feb 15, 2012)

*I have a 8 of the Shorty UHC's coming for $2.50 a piece, good deal or not?*


----------



## BigDaddyBry (Jun 13, 2010)

Saw them when the deal came out at midnite. I should have bit when I had the chance. On a corona kick lately with the MOW puro authentico being my new favorite. Can't wait to try the maduro version of it.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice to see these being sold out of the sampler...that being said, I'd rather see the Morro Castle corona available. THAT one has a blast of flavor. I have had some AAA coronas that were very flavorful too.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

They're back on CI's Joe Cigar at the same price. Get 'em while you can. I sure did.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

All I see is the Jam  and no coronas


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Got mine in the mail today. I'm normally not one for this sort of thing but man, these are good looking sticks.

I'm gonna drybox and smoke over the weekend.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

If you call cigar.com directly you can order this vitola. They placed a special order form AJ for office smokes and the Chief Merchant chimed in here on another thread stating they will sell to you if you call or email your sales rep. Not sure about the price though...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Price is the same that was listed the other day $2.75 per stick. I just ordered some. They have some in stock, they are just not listed on the web page. You can call or do it through their online chat link. Should get mine in 2-3 business days. Then the hard part s going to be burying them for a while.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks let me check that because I do have an email from them about something else I asked about.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Not trying to thread jack, but they have the Diesel Corona in a corona sampler today. $30 for 12 coronas. I think they may call it the clown car sampler, but for $30 shipped. You only get a pair of the Diesels, but it comes with 5 other 2-fers.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> Not trying to thread jack, but they have the Diesel Corona in a corona sampler today. $30 for 12 coronas. I think they may call it the clown car sampler, but for $30 shipped. You only get a pair of the Diesels, but it comes with 5 other 2-fers.


I got this sampler the last time it was offered and very much enjoyed the corona sized blends that are usually only offered in larger RG's. The 5 Vegas AAA and the LHC CORE are the two I liked the most with the Diesel a very close third.


----------



## JaWimb (Feb 7, 2012)

Was actually considering buying that sampler, think I'll go ahead and pull the trigger on it.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Engineer99 said:


> I got this sampler the last time it was offered and very much enjoyed the corona sized blends that are usually only offered in larger RG's. The 5 Vegas AAA and the LHC CORE are the two I liked the most with the Diesel a very close third.


I've always thought it would be fun to buy up like 10 samplers, and then break them up to 5 buyers so each person you gets a whole box worth of their favorite if 5 buyers could be found. It would be a $50 box when it's all said and done you walk away with 20 of your favorite since they haven't really started selling these as boxes.

Pipe dream I know, but still a fun thought to get around the lack of full boxes of these sizes.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Haven't read the 2nd page of this thread, but I find it hard to believe that the Diesel corona WON'T be readily available at some point in time. It's been part of a sampler for a while, so it's only a matter of time. Sooner than later, I'd guess.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Haven't read the 2nd page of this thread, but I find it hard to believe that the Diesel corona WON'T be readily available at some point in time. It's been part of a sampler for a while, so it's only a matter of time. Sooner than later, I'd guess.


I agree. I've just been wanting some for a while. I talked to my rep and he hooked me up. Talk about great customer service I tell you.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I grabbed a sampler, I always have room for some good coronas, and based on my experience with Fernandez's cigars I have no doubt that these are good coronas.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> I've always thought it would be fun to buy up like 10 samplers, and then break them up to 5 buyers so each person you gets a whole box worth of their favorite if 5 buyers could be found. It would be a $50 box when it's all said and done you walk away with 20 of your favorite since they haven't really started selling these as boxes.
> 
> Pipe dream I know, but still a fun thought to get around the lack of full boxes of these sizes.


I have a feeling they might be testing the waters and seeing if there's a demand for the corona sized versions of those smokes. Maybe the box rollout could be happening in the near future. I would definitely buy some of those in a heartbeat. As good as they are now, I can only imagine the great things a little time will do to them....


----------



## kingdavidfive (Feb 18, 2012)

I sent cigar com an email placed an order 10 for 27.50$ with free shipping that's your best bet because I called and the girl that picked up the phone did not know what I was speaking of thanks for the heads up can't be 10 coronas for 27.50$ with free shipping go email them and get your cigars guys


----------



## pashoer (Mar 23, 2013)

2/23/2013 weekend special on these corona's in a tin of 30 with a bonus of the "Hair of the Dog" churchills....has anyone tried those yet??


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Which site is that on? I really like these alot


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

wahoofever said:


> Which site is that on? I really like these alot


Weekend Spotlight - Cigars International
Here ya go


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Haven't read the 2nd page of this thread, but I find it hard to believe that the Diesel corona WON'T be readily available at some point in time. It's been part of a sampler for a while, so it's only a matter of time. Sooner than later, I'd guess.


Ha, this was my post from a little over a year ago. No CI house blends will be 'hard to find'. That said, I like the Diesel coronas quite a bit, much more than the UCs. Good pricing on them for the weekend special, if you've been looking for them.


----------

